# Bugfest Bedford



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I just wondered if anyone is going to Bugfest in Bedford or is considering going. Is anyone going to sell and what are you selling? Also does anyone know what animals are likely to be sold there?

I am considering going just need to find out more about traveling there


----------



## Bicester Exotics (Mar 17, 2013)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I just wondered if anyone is going to Bugfest in Bedford or is considering going. Is anyone going to sell and what are you selling? Also does anyone know what animals are likely to be sold there?
> 
> I am considering going just need to find out more about traveling there


Hi, I will be going and will have a lot of T's for sale on the day.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bump:2thumb:


----------

